# Recipe: Bluefish



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

For those that like to eat Bluefish, here is a recipe that I recently tried and it's decent.



> *ORIENTAL BLUEFISH MARINADE*
> 2 lbs. bluefish
> 1/4 c. orange juice
> 1/4 c. soy sauce
> ...


In the above, I didn't marinate this long. I just brushed it one and then threw it in the broiler. It looked almost like a carmelized bar-b-q and it was OK. I think Bluefish--needing a strong recipe--might actually be good with a bar-b-q recipe. Here's one below that might be worthy of trying. Comparing the ingredients, both are close.





> *BARBECUED BLUEFISH*
> 
> Bluefish
> 2 tbsp. olive oil or vegetable oil
> ...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Pauky for the recipes. 
I prefer them smoked or blackened. 

Or cut up in chunks, brined and in the freezer ready for the next trip.  
.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh you're welcome BB!

Brined and ready for the next trip, eh? Yeah, Bluefish probably makes a better bait than table fair. A strong flavored recipe and Bluefish ain't too bad.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

do above...but on the grill...in a bag and then on the grate...


----------

